# Bear day in Bibb,Twiggs,and Houston



## 2bbshot (Nov 11, 2011)

Cant believe no one is talking about it! Who is going? I'll be there I personally lease 375 ac in Twiggs co and have seen bear on about 40percent of my deer hunts. I'm pumped!!


----------



## Dixiesimpleman32 (Nov 11, 2011)

good luck to all the middle georgia bear hunters on the one day season.post some pics of your kills.


----------



## hoppie (Nov 11, 2011)

I know our club is going out in full force. I want to get one, but not sure what to do with it after I get.


----------



## 2bbshot (Nov 11, 2011)

If I kill the one im after I'm gonna get a full body mount


----------



## 2bbshot (Nov 11, 2011)

Btw I know the process place on Bullard rd is doing bears


----------



## huntingman2706217 (Nov 24, 2011)

we need a bear season next door in Monroe... this one and about 6 other smaller ones are in culloden... only in the spring though? they destroy all our deer feeders... lol...


----------



## JimDraper (Nov 24, 2011)

I would love to get one I spent almost all of bow season in North GA and never had a shooter come bye, had a couple sows with cubs and some smaller ones but no shooters. Is there any decent public land around there to go?


----------



## Danny Leigh (Nov 24, 2011)

No public land in that area that allows bear hunting.


----------



## eidson (Nov 27, 2011)

GON, said there was 34 bears killed in Twiggs county none in Bibb or Houston county. Bears was killed mostly in the Tarversville area.


----------

